# Camps Ronoda - Lac Remigny, Quebec 7/1/06 - 7/7/06 Fishing Report



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

I just returned from a week of primarily pike fishing in Lac Remigny and Lac Des Quinze in Quebec (north of Kipawa). The water temp (67F to 72F) and level was normal this year and the weather was reasonable and mixed. Any kind of chop in the water got the fish biting. We trolled primarily for pike and found them in 6' - 8' of cabbage weeds or near the edge of reeds. We occasionally picked up a smaller walleye and a stray smallmouth as well. Trolling weedy areas, we resorted to traditional use of shallow running Williams Wabler spoons (1/2 oz) in hammered gold or silver, depending on light conditions. Other successful lures included Rapala F-11, Bomber long A, and 3 1/2" Cabelas floating crank. Spinnerbaits were not sucessful as the pike were out deeper, past the slop and reeds. Chatterbait was nothing to write home about and less than 100% weedless.

Our biggest pike was 32" at a hefty 10#, with at least another six to eight in the fryer size rnage of 22" to 30" each day. We brought in about 40#'s of fish on our best day for freezer stocking puprposes. Walleye were few and small for two reasons: we don't target them heavily and Remigny is known to be primarily a pike lake. Smallmouth were caught when targeted, but our biggest was only 17" and quantity was only fair. We caught a couple smallmouth and walleye while exploring the 60+ mile long Des Quinze for essentially our first time.

I refined my fileting skills so my pike filets are now totally boneless. Many dont't care for pike, but we like fresh pike as much as walleye.

All in all, a great week spent with my youngest son (17) who only got bored one day the fish got lazy. The pike size is nothing to write home about, but the quantity was very good. We'll probably go back next year, for our 5th trip to the friendly town of Remigny, QC.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks once again for the report. They need to give you advertiser's fees for all of the reports you have given on Lake Remigny. We are headed up north in less than 3 weeks. I am definitely looking forward to it already. Hopefully we can come back with as good of a report. I know that the time that we are there we don't seem to find any pike other than hammer handles in the shallower water. If we target them about the only way we get anything of size is to troll the deeper parts of the lake in 15-25'.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

I found the medium sized pike (20" - 32") in the 6' to 8' depth, probably because the water was close to 70F. It had been cool up there. We marked little in deeper (15'-25') range and obviously the 50'+ deep water is useless. In 3 weeks, the water will be warmer and they will be in your deep zone. Temperatures and weather are finally normal this year after a few hot ones. Good luck.

Even with our favorable report, we wonder if we should be trying a different lake for something new......and perhaps more walleye.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

ohiojmj said:


> Even with our favorable report, we wonder if we should be trying a different lake for something new......and perhaps more walleye.


 After 8-9 years of steadily improving results from the same lake we finally hit a couple of slack seasons and it forced us to last year branch out with day trips. We found a nice lake area that offers some pretty good walleye fishing and smallmouth as well. We will definitely be heading there a few times again this year but I would liek to try the lakers for something new. Not to mention how much of a treat it would be to tug on one of those big brutes.

The lake we fish is typically around the 70-72° range by the time we get up there. I know we don't get up there during the most suitable fishing season but we really don't have too many other options in the cabin where we stay. One of these years I am going to break from the family trip (in-laws cabin) and try something altogether different. That is why I am always paying close attention to where folks go.


----------

